# Seiko Prospex



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have managed to secure some of these Seiko Marine Master 300m Prospex. This is a Japan only model and should be here next week.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Fantastic!! How much, how much ??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have only managed to obtain five. I do not have an exact price until they arrive , depends on the customs etc.


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roy,

What a nice piece. I can't afford one but I think that I now know where Astina got the idea for their 500M model.

Regards,

Colin.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have owned 2 of these,great watch.Massive case,but not too thick so they sit nice on the wrist.

A classic model,has been around for quite a while.There is a 600m auto and a 1000m quartz that is titanium.

Anyone who wants a bomb proof dive watch should comsider one of these.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Just to add to the torture.

http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/messag...geid=1035039950

David


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Mmmm. What sort of approximate price bracket are these? I appreciate you can't give anexact price yet, I just mean a rough idea.

I asked this on the forum before, but what is the purpose of having the watch fitted to a separate shroud like this?

Also does the strap attach to the watch case or to the shroud?

Mechanical? I know some of these Prospex are quartz but not all


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are Quartz.

No price until they arrive.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Simon:

the strap/bracelet attaches directly to the watch, not the shroud, which can be removed by undoing 3 screws.

I like to think of the shroud as performing the same function as the bumpers on a car.

Fantastic watch,still debating whether to fit a black bezel to this one.

D.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The shroud is useful too if you want to weld on a few lifting lugs. This means you don't affect the depth rating.

David


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I spotted a guy wearing one of these today - very nice indeed. What was also of interest was the guy wearing it - he must have been 75 years old if he was a day.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Foggy,



> the guy wearing it - he must have been 75 years old if he was a day.


He is probably fit because he exercises with weights.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Quartz and divers (Omega SMP excepted) are my least favourite watch types but I could be tempted to buy that









Seiko have no excuse for not importing that watch in the UK.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Ignore the crown at 4 o'clock and it looks incredibly similar to the Orient 200m diver, which is automatic and superb build.

G.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Looks like a very nice bracelet too. How long is the battery life?

Roy, will you be getting the 600m auto version of this in?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They have just arrived,

Battery life is 5 years.

Price is Â£325

Only 4 now available because I am keeping one, they are gorgeous. 

I will not be getting the 600m version.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

DAVID

Is that the bracelet off an sk779 diver shown on your picture?

David


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi David:

The 300m only comes on a black rubber divers strap(says "DALOAZ "on it, is better quality than the standard divers strap,).

Seiko made a small number of chronos' for the Italian market , and its from one of these that the bracelet comes from, now out of stock + no longer avaliable. Consequently, now very sought after, but its a very heavy , non-tapering,solid link design, nearly 5mm thick, and it does suit the watch very well.

I believe people are experimenting with various different bracelets for the 300m, but because of its lug design its a tricky one.










I have a couple of these Italian market watches,(soon to be 3!!!) they are fantastic pieces, about 48mm wide, in 2 designs and 3/4 colours. Pic of my 2 enclosed.

Regards, David.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Very good. Thanks for the link

David


----------

